# ETA



## érdeklődő8 (2017 Március 30)

Sziasztok.Hamarosan indultunk volna Kanadába rokonlátogatásra,beteghez.Sajnos a kedves kormány a páromtol megtagadta az eta engedélyt,nekem és a gyereknek kiadta.Semmi indoklás ,csak elutasitva.A párom volt már kinn,haza is jött,nem követett el semmit,szintén rokonoknál volt.Ilyenkor mit lehet tenni hiszen a család most hogy menjen az egyik tag nélkül?Igazságtalannak tartom,hogy pár adat alapján elutasitják,semmi dokumentumot nem kértek.Nem menekültek vagyunk,van munkánk,házunk,anyagilag rendben vagyunk.Veszik igy a repülőjegy ,szabadság.Hol lehet panaszt tenni?


----------



## Pandora's Box (2017 Március 30)

Kanadával kapcsolatos ügyintézések *MINDIG* a *http://www.cic.gc.ca* - oldalon leírtak alapján történnek.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/helpcentre/answer.asp?qnum=1083&top=16


----------



## érdeklődő8 (2017 Március 30)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## *Rima (2017 Március 31)

érdeklődő8 írta:


> Sziasztok.Hamarosan indultunk volna Kanadába rokonlátogatásra,beteghez.Sajnos a kedves kormány a páromtol megtagadta az eta engedélyt,nekem és a gyereknek kiadta.Semmi indoklás ,csak elutasitva.A párom
> *volt már kinn,haza is jött,*nem követett el semmit,szintén rokonoknál volt.Ilyenkor mit lehet tenni hiszen a család most hogy menjen az egyik tag nélkül?Igazságtalannak tartom,hogy pár adat alapján elutasitják,semmi dokumentumot nem kértek.Nem menekültek vagyunk,van munkánk,házunk,anyagilag rendben vagyunk.Veszik igy a repülőjegy ,szabadság*.
> Hol lehet panaszt tenni?*


HA a canadai bevandorlasi hivatal azonnal elutasitotta az azert tortent mert a RENDSZERBEN volt / van
hogy miert ? - nos annak sok oka lehet (van kapasbol nehany tippem )
de javaslom a kedves parodnak legyen oszinte es meselje el amit meg nem meselt ...

panaszt tenni ?? ki ellen ??
a canadai kormany ellen mert nem ad beutazo vizumot egy olyannak
aki ott villog a piros csikkal a monitoron ?

akarod tudni a miertet ? ott lebzsel korulotted
van am miertre azert is

Ui.; canadaban NINCS ELEVULES barmennyire is ringatja valaki magat benne


----------



## Melitta (2017 Április 23)

Sok fele ok lehet amiert nem kapott beutazast, pl mikor kint volt "tultartozkodott" a rokon latogatason honapokkal kesobb ment haza mint amit engedelyeztek neki.
Ha refuge kerelme volt es elutasitottak netan deportaltak, kicsi az eselye hogy Canadaba be tud utazni.


----------

